# Forage Seminar



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I am a alfalfa and orchard grass grower in central Ohio and am looking for a good forage conference to attend to get ideas and information on how to improve my operation. I recieved an e-mail on the one in Kearny Nebraska. Any suggestions from individuals who have attended any would be very helpful!

Sam


----------



## cowgirljesse (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're looking for a grazing school, there's one coming up in your backyard in north central Ohio. You can find more info here: http://farmprogress.com/story-intro-grazing-0-76252-nl_26_nlr_97?utm_medium=email&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=ba4a0


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a good seminar and not too far for you to drive.

Regards, Mike

http://www.google.co...357700187,d.eWU


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Vol said:


> This is a good seminar and not too far for you to drive.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.google.co...357700187,d.eWU


Mike too bad that is last years seminar, 2012. I attended and yes it was good. This years seminar is being held in Lexington, KY. I will get the URL and post.

Dave
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/Forage/33rd%20Kentucky%20Alfalfa%20Conference%20program%20in%20columns.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FCF said:


> Mike too bad that is last years seminar, 2012. I attended and yes it was good. This years seminar is being held in Lexington, KY. I will get the URL and post.
> 
> Dave
> http://www.uky.edu/A... in columns.pdf


Oops! My mistake...got in too big of a hurry and yes, I knew that it was in Lexington this year. I did not even look at the date before posting as I got it off the KY website and did not think about them having last years conference still listed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WaterShedRanch said:


> I am a alfalfa and orchard grass grower in central Ohio and am looking for a good forage conference to attend to get ideas and information on how to improve my operation. I recieved an e-mail on the one in Kearny Nebraska. Any suggestions from individuals who have attended any would be very helpful!
> 
> Sam


Chances are that the Mid-America conference that meets in Kearney this year will meet much closer to you next year...probably can get that info on their website in about a month.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Mid America is always in Kearney, and is hosted by the Nebraska Alfalfa Marketing Association. They have different guest speakers every year. This year is Dr Dan Undersander from the University of Wisconsin. I went to a three day AITS course in Sioux Falls last Nov that he and several other University experts put on and it was excellent. Expensive too, but still very good. Kearney is a good show that is put on for hay producers by hay producers. I would recommend it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up IAhaymaker....my mistake....maybe wishful thinking on my part and Dan Undersander is a excellent wealth of knowledge.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

If you like to read look at the past proceedings of Kentucky conferences

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/Forage/ProceedingsPage.htm


----------

